# Balansae



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have some balansae in a ten gallon tank that doesnt seem to be doing well. It constantly puts on new leaves, but the old leaves keep melting. It starts at the tips and melts back untill gone. Each plant always has 3 leaves, but they just dont get as long as I would like. Its a ten gallon tank with screw in CF bulbs for 20 watts, flourite substrate. I dont fertilize at all. Tank has some dicrossus, purple neons, and dwarf cories. The only plants in the tank are crypts and anubias. Any ideas on how I might help this plant grow better?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Try growing Hygrophila polysperma with it and look carefully at the growth pattern of the Hygrophila. H. poly. is a fast-growing plant, and is very expressive of the growing conditions of the tank. See the three drawings I have in the album. In the meantime, while the H. poly. is getting started, post a picture of the balansae tank.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok great. I have some hygro i got from SteveP I can put in there. I'll post a pic of the tank hopefully tomorrow after the water change. Thanks for the tips! I'll keep you updated on what happens.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Why do you have C. balansae in a ten gallon tank? That plant outgrows my 30 gallon tanks without trying.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I love the look of it and it hasnt outgrown it yet. Hopefully i will be able to figure out why.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

sorry for the holdup...pic coming soon


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I have balanse in a 10 gal tank. With low light and DIY CO2 it stays fairly small. In my higher tech tanks, it goes nuts. 

Ben


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

All you balansae growers---take a look at the picture of aponogetifolia posted by tanVincent in the album. Do you think that is aponogetifolia?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

send a link to the pic

I'm not sure where it is.


----------



## stocker (Jun 15, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=440


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like balansae to me.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks like balansae to me too. Aponogetifolia tends to have a triple vein pattern with one large main vein and several smaller veins running parallel to the main one. Balansae usually only has the one main vein with no others.

balansae:









aponogetifolia:









Looking at Jan's pictures the difference is venation is pretty clear.

Best,
Phil


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The vote is unanimous! I will try to persuade tanVincent to change the name on the picture.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Kevin, We are all waiting for your picture of your balansae! How is the H. polysperma doing?


----------

